# installing a sub panel



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Hate those damn drive-by's!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Hate those damn drive-by's!


:laughing: LOL His posts have all the signs but I hope he sticks around to prove us wrong. You just never know.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I would really hate to try to list all the NEC articles that may apply to the OPs situation.

It would be like asking, "I'm planning on driving my car on a public road.... what laws will I have to obey?" and trying to list them.


----------



## BklynBMW (Dec 29, 2009)

im not a drive by poster, im just trying to learn what i need to know.
for someone just starting in the electrical field the nec is an incredible amount of information. I dont want to sit there are read all 800 pages. How do you guys memorized the nec?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

BklynBMW said:


> im not a drive by poster, im just trying to learn what i need to know.
> for someone just starting in the electrical field the nec is an incredible amount of information. I dont want to sit there are read all 800 pages. How do you guys memorized the nec?


I don't think anyone has memorized the NEC. We just remember how it's laid out and how to look things up.

Certain sections that apply to everyday situations will be remembered, but not verbatim, just what it means.

The question you posed it far too broad to give you a shopping list of each and every Code that applies. However, the most relevant reference I will give you is 90.1(C).


----------



## BklynBMW (Dec 29, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I don't think anyone has memorized the NEC. We just remember how it's laid out and how to look things up.
> 
> Certain sections that apply to everyday situations will be remembered, but not verbatim, just what it means.
> 
> The question you posed it far too broad to give you a shopping list of each and every Code that applies. However, the most relevant reference I will give you is 90.1(C).


Thanks


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

BklynBMW said:


> im not a drive by poster, im just trying to learn what i need to know.
> for someone just starting in the electrical field the nec is an incredible amount of information. I dont want to sit there are read all 800 pages. How do you guys memorized the nec?


For someone just starting out in the trade are you really comfortable going out on your own doing work without knowing what you are doing before hand? Seems pretty sketchy to me. I would be VERY worried to work this way. 
Are you actually in Brooklyn? If so then the situation is far worse as NYC has it's own codes, laws and licensing requirements. You aren't working in NY without a license, are you????


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I see from your other posts that you are the one doing this remodel. What exactly is your field of expertise?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

OK, I see now that you are in Bkly Pa. Although still valid, my previous comments about NYC are withdrawn.


----------



## BklynBMW (Dec 29, 2009)

im in a trade school for electrical, the only thing im terrible at is plumbing so i have a sub do all my plumbing.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

You're only in trade school yet you are out working for pay???

While quite ambitious, this is NOT very smart. :whistling


----------



## BklynBMW (Dec 29, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> You're only in trade school yet you are out working for pay???
> 
> While quite ambitious, this is NOT very smart. :whistling


my parents are in real estate and frequently buy properties, they put the property in my name and thus i can legally remodel my own house. Im learning the trade while not risking law suits by being unlicensed.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

BklynBMW said:


> my parents are in real estate and frequently buy properties, they put the property in my name and thus i can legally remodel my own house. Im learning the trade while not risking law suits by being unlicensed.


So in other words, you're using real estate law to skirt around licensing requirements. And you still sleep at night?

In Iowa, that would not work. You would be required to obtain a Homestead exemption in order to work on 'your own home', and you can only got one.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> In Iowa, that would not work.


I don't think that would work in Illinois either. There is some type of requirement that you actually live in the house for a period of time too.

You may be playing with fire here.

Do you pull permits?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

BklynBMW said:


> im not a drive by poster, im just trying to learn what i need to know.
> for someone just starting in the electrical field the nec is an incredible amount of information. I dont want to sit there are read all 800 pages. How do you guys memorized the nec?



By opening up the book and reading it, asking questions, applying electrical theory, re-reading the same section over and over again, reading it some more, and reading it again. One guy on another board has about 6 code books all from the same year so he has them available wherever he is. Home, crapper, office, work truck, etc. 

Very rarely does an electrician have the entire code book memorized. A great many are familiar with the articles and how to find the answers they need to know, but like anything else not every electrician knows it all, especially codes. 

Just keep hammering away at it and you'll move up on the pay scale in no time.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Is this work being inspected? If it's not, I would worry about the liability involved if something was wired incorrectly, then the house is sold, then it burns down and worse kills the new owner.


Edit: missed the last part of your post RS.


----------



## BklynBMW (Dec 29, 2009)

Shawn Prentice said:


> Is this work being inspected? If it's not, I would worry about the liability involved if something was wired incorrectly, then the house is sold, then it burns down and worse kills the new owner.
> 
> 
> Edit: missed the last part of your post RS.


all work is inspected and passes before it is sold.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

BklynBMW said:


> all work is inspected and passes before it is sold.


Who inspects it and "passes" it?

You never really answered the question. Do you pull permits?

Not trying to be a wet blanket here, but one way or another, if you make a mistake it will end up costing you in the long run.

Edit-PS, I dont have the codebook memorized either. LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Gawd forbid it's a _Home Inspector_ that rubber stamps it.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Gawd forbid it's a _Home Inspector_ that rubber stamps it.


That's what I was thinking when I asked the question.:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

There are areas of PA that have no licensing requirements. The OP could very well be working legally.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> There are areas of PA that have no licensing requirements. The OP could very well be working legally.


 
Without knowing for sure (I'm assuming New York) where the OP is from, he could be in some third-world backwater country that's lucky to even have electricity, let alone a governing body that regulates licensing.


----------



## Paelectrician (Nov 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Without knowing for sure (I'm assuming New York) where the OP is from, he could be in some third-world backwater country that's lucky to even have electricity, let alone a governing body that regulates licensing.


Is that suppose to be some kind of crack on Pa? There are plenty of fine electricians regardless of what state government does or doesn't do.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Paelectrician said:


> Is that suppose to be some kind of crack on Pa? There are plenty of fine electricians regardless of what state government does or doesn't do.


Don't get all offeneded. I had assumed the same thing as 480, that he was from NY. 
He is from PA, which he stated in another thread.

NY and PA are in the same dumbass boat where any schlock can throw a ladder on a Subaru Outback or a minivan and call himself an electrician in MOST parts of the state. 









Or my favorite, a Pontiac Fiero loaded to the gills.


----------



## Paelectrician (Nov 27, 2009)

I understand but you can only do what the state will allow you to do. Does not mean that none of us are highly qualified and can do as good if not better work than in other states.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Paelectrician said:


> Is that suppose to be some kind of crack on Pa? There are plenty of fine electricians regardless of what state government does or doesn't do.


Jeez, did someone piss in your Cheerios this morning?

I was simply trying to say that the OP may live in Elbonia, where they live in mud and work for Dilbert.

As Johnny Carson once said to the residents of New Mexico: "Lighten up!"



Paelectrician said:


> I understand but you can only do what the state will allow you to do. .........


Then why are the so many posting on Craigslist for unlicensed contractors?


----------



## Paelectrician (Nov 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Then why are the so many posting on Craigslist for unlicensed contractors?


Im not saying there are not morons out there!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Paelectrician said:


> Im not saying there are not morons out there!


 
Doing what the state does not allow them to do.


----------



## Paelectrician (Nov 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Doing what the state does not allow them to do.


This state doesn't give a **** what you do. These days yes you are suppose to prove insurance to the state. That is the only requirement by the state. Now to work in cities like Pittsburgh, you must take and pass their test! Unless you do 5000 or less a year than you don't even have to show insurance!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Paelectrician said:


> Now to work in cities like Pittsburgh, you must take and pass their test! Unless you do 5000 or less a year than you don't even have to show insurance!


Just to clarify for non-PA guys, the insurance thing is statewide for Home Improvement Contractors. 

The city licensing thing is totally separate, and IMO totally nuts. I'd much rather get a single statewide license than have to test, pay fees etc in every different locality in my service area. Fortunately, in general only the larger cities require jumping through that particular hoop.


----------



## Paelectrician (Nov 27, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Just to clarify for non-PA guys, the insurance thing is statewide for Home Improvement Contractors.
> 
> The city licensing thing is totally separate, and IMO totally nuts. I'd much rather get a single statewide license than have to test, pay fees etc in every different locality in my service area. Fortunately, in general only the larger cities require jumping through that particular hoop.


I agree that there should be a Statewide license, unfortunately don't see that happening anytime soon!


----------

